# had a move around



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

could not sleep so ive done some sorting out and some feeding :2thumb:


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

That's very tidy for you :lol:


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

That's a lot of t's ? How many you got


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Veyron said:


> That's very tidy for you :lol:


i know :bash::bash:


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Tarantulaguy01 said:


> That's a lot of t's ? How many you got


around 450-500 the is loads that cant be seen


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Oh my someone's been busy, nice and tidy too, for a change (joking):lol2:


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

AilsaM said:


> Oh my someone's been busy, nice and tidy too, for a change (joking):lol2:


could not sleep last night or the night before


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

pcharlton said:


> could not sleep last night or the night before


Your house must be spotless, if you can't sleep tidy up lol


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Hundreds or spiders but not one is visable?


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Thats Impressive:2thumb: And must take up alot of time, nice


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Kamike said:


> Hundreds or spiders but not one is visable?


This is why i wont have an overly big collection. I feel like out of site out of mind comes into it a lot :/


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

selina20 said:


> This is why i wont have an overly big collection. I feel like out of site out of mind comes into it a lot :/


you dont have a small one


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

pcharlton said:


> you dont have a small one


But its not just mine lol. Its both me and Marks collection and compared to yours its very small lol


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

selina20 said:


> But its not just mine lol. Its both me and Marks collection and compared to yours its very small lol


 yeh ok lol bet you have a few 100 lol


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

pcharlton said:


> yeh ok lol bet you have a few 100 lol


Roughly around 150 including trues, scorps, Ts and beetles


----------



## Tom3593 (Nov 7, 2012)

holy shit lol


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

selina20 said:


> Roughly around 150 including trues, scorps, Ts and beetles


and your other pets one horse will take more time cash than all them ts :2thumb:


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Kamike said:


> Hundreds or spiders but not one is visable?


 the is a few i get my kicks from feeding them and watching them grow they are going down stairs so more will be on show


----------



## SamWest (Sep 11, 2012)

How do you appreciate spiders for what they are? It just seems like you've amounted a large collection and that's all they are.


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

SamWest said:


> How do you appreciate spiders for what they are? It just seems like you've amounted a large collection and that's all they are.


 because i do end of other people keep there ts this way they are not dogs were you take them for a walk and fish tank were you sit and watch them all day. ps people on here are right about you ailsa liking what sam said your always there making rude remarks on peoples posts liking posts when people are having a moan. what do your girls:lol2: more like boys live in :whistling2::whistling2: oh yeh tubs rubs and ceriel tubs


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

pcharlton said:


> because i do end of other people keep there ts this way they are not dogs were you take them for a walk and fish tank were you sit and watch them all day. ps people on here are right about you ailsa liking what sam said your always there making rude remarks on peoples posts liking posts when people are having a moan. what do your girls:lol2: more like boys live in :whistling2::whistling2: oh yeh tubs rubs and ceriel tubs


I wasnt being funny when i liked the comment i was just generally wondering how u do appreciate them as i like to sit and watch mine but u have answered this question in another thread :2thumb:


pcharlton said:


> i like any t ive its not my thing watching them in there homes i love the feeding breeding part also when you watching them change


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Bab1084 said:


> I wasnt being funny when i liked the comment i was just generally wondering how u do appreciate them as i like to sit and watch mine but u have answered this question in another thread :2thumb:


 i am not bothered lol each to there own mine will be in vivs next year lol so will have better homes


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

selina20 said:


> This is why i wont have an overly big collection. I feel like out of site out of mind comes into it a lot :/


 selina :bash::bash:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spider-invert-pictures/711220-my-tarantula-cabinet.html

:whistling2::whistling2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

pcharlton said:


> i am not bothered lol each to there own mine will be in vivs next year lol so will have better homes


Why vivs? :gasp:

Why not just nice glass display tanks?


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

pcharlton said:


> i am not bothered lol each to there own mine will be in vivs next year lol so will have better homes


I have mine on a book shelf at the min in cricket tubs and my avic sling in a semi decent display tank sort of thing and my stirmi in a rub and it really bugs me that i cant see them properly thats y i wanted to know. I cant wait to get my stirmi's display tank set up i wanna do a natural kind of set up for her and once my slings are big enough eventually do the same for them  

U gonna do any natural set ups once you have them in the vivs? i reckon you could do a few decent ones in there.

I have a spare 3ft viv id love to use for my stirmi but with the high humidity it wouldnt last


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

pcharlton said:


> selina :bash::bash:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spider-invert-pictures/711220-my-tarantula-cabinet.html
> 
> :whistling2::whistling2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


What? Its in my living room and i sit and stare at it a lot. I also go into the cabinet 2-3 times a day checking up on them . Also its nothing compared to your collection and them photos are old lol


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Bab1084 said:


> I have a spare 3ft viv id love to use for my stirmi but with the high humidity it wouldnt last


Silicone around ALL the joints and it will stop moisture getting in. Also put some tarpaulin around the bottom up to the top of the substrate. It will be fine. ...Give the poor bugger a nice big viv :2thumb:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Bab1084 said:


> I have mine on a book shelf at the min in cricket tubs and my avic sling in a semi decent display tank sort of thing and my stirmi in a rub and it really bugs me that i cant see them properly thats y i wanted to know. I cant wait to get my stirmi's display tank set up i wanna do a natural kind of set up for her and once my slings are big enough eventually do the same for them
> 
> U gonna do any natural set ups once you have them in the vivs? i reckon you could do a few decent ones in there.
> 
> I have a spare 3ft viv id love to use for my stirmi but with the high humidity it wouldnt last


You can pick up fish tanks minus lids off freecycle then just make a lid with some wood and fine mesh


----------



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

Someones got a fair amount of T's...:2thumb:


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Biggys said:


> Why vivs? :gasp:
> 
> Why not just nice glass display tanks?


the display tanks will be inside the vivs and cupboards not small vivs 6foot and over


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

selina20 said:


> I also go into the cabinet 2-3 times a day checking up on them .


What the hell are you 'checking' every 5 waking hours ?? :lol2:


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

selina20 said:


> What? Its in my living room and i sit and stare at it a lot. I also go into the cabinet 2-3 times a day checking up on them . Also its nothing compared to your collection and them photos are old lol


 i have to try and fight my courner:lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Veyron said:


> What the hell are you 'checking' every 5 waking hours ?? :lol2:


I talk to them a little too much hahaha. Usually ill be talking about a species to someone then have to go check up on mine XD. Sometimes get one out for a photo, tank maintenance, watering, making excuses to not go make my other half a coffee, or friends are around XD


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Bab1084 said:


> I have mine on a book shelf at the min in cricket tubs and my avic sling in a semi decent display tank sort of thing and my stirmi in a rub and it really bugs me that i cant see them properly thats y i wanted to know. I cant wait to get my stirmi's display tank set up i wanna do a natural kind of set up for her and once my slings are big enough eventually do the same for them
> 
> U gonna do any natural set ups once you have them in the vivs? i reckon you could do a few decent ones in there.
> 
> I have a spare 3ft viv id love to use for my stirmi but with the high humidity it wouldnt last


you use the vivs like book shelves no i will never use natural set ups ive read on the bts forum.one of the best t keepers says yours asking for trouble ie uneaten foodand other stuff


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

pcharlton said:


> the display tanks will be inside the vivs and cupboards not small vivs 6foot and over


Ahhhh I was well confused there :lol2:


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

selina20 said:


> I talk to them a little too much hahaha. Usually ill be talking about a species to someone then have to go check up on mine XD. Sometimes get one out for a photo, tank maintenance, watering, making excuses to not go make my other half a coffee, or friends are around XD


shame on you its womens work doing the brews i not think its right bothering them all the time


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Biggys said:


> Ahhhh I was well confused there :lol2:


 its not hard with my wrighting and spelling


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

pcharlton said:


> shame on you its womens work doing the brews i not think its right bothering them all the time


I dont bother them all the time lol. I perhaps look at a couple of different tubs at a time lol. I dont get them all out and sit on them like gollum announcing they are my precious lmao


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

selina20 said:


> I dont bother them all the time lol. I perhaps look at a couple of different tubs at a time lol. I dont get them all out and sit on them like gollum announcing they are my precious lmao


you said you talk to them :lol2: i was going to say something else


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

pcharlton said:


> its not hard with my wrighting and spelling


Sometimes I get confused when the sentence doesn't end in the way you potato.


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Friendly tension :2thumb:

Just waiting for 'not nice tension', which will turn into RFUK'ing arguments :whistling2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

pcharlton said:


> you said you talk to them :lol2: i was going to say something else


Whats wrong with talking to them? I get more sense out of them than talking to a bloke lmao


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Veyron said:


> Friendly tension :2thumb:
> 
> Just waiting for 'not nice tension', which will turn into RFUK'ing arguments :whistling2:


Its normally you that does that :whistling2:


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Biggys said:


> Sometimes I get confused when the sentence doesn't end in the way you potato.


:notworthy: That is worthy of a signature mate :notworthy:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Veyron said:


> :notworthy: That is worthy of a signature mate :notworthy:


Woop! :no1:


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

selina20 said:


> Its normally you that does that :whistling2:


Oooosh !! I just spread the love.


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

Veyron said:


> Silicone around ALL the joints and it will stop moisture getting in. Also put some tarpaulin around the bottom up to the top of the substrate. It will be fine. ...Give the poor bugger a nice big viv :2thumb:


 she has an 80-84litre rub at the mins she has plenty of room as shes only 5-6inch juvie but would love to find a really nice bigggg display tank for her as she is always out and about in the evenings



selina20 said:


> You can pick up fish tanks minus lids off freecycle then just make a lid with some wood and fine mesh


I've been looking but nothing local to me, i even have my dad on there as he lives in manchester so alot more comes along there



pcharlton said:


> the display tanks will be inside the vivs and cupboards not small vivs 6foot and over


you could still get a few nice display tanks inside that one big one



pcharlton said:


> you use the vivs like book shelves no i will never use natural set ups ive read on the bts forum.one of the best t keepers says yours asking for trouble ie uneaten foodand other stuff


 no i have there tubs on a book shelf lol and tbh i only have 3 which need humidity and they all have springys in there and never had any problems  same with my snellys and scorps  only uneaten food in with them is dubias and they act as a clean up crew as well



selina20 said:


> I dont bother them all the time lol. I perhaps look at a couple of different tubs at a time lol. I dont get them all out and sit on them like gollum announcing they are my precious lmao


I would sit and say 'my precious' all day long looking at my pretty lil babies!! ohhh wait no i do! :blush: hahahahaha except the blue fang! i generally say holy :censor::censor::censor: when i pick up its tub as it moves so freakin fast! :lol2:


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

selina20 said:


> Whats wrong with talking to them? I get more sense out of them than talking to a bloke lmao


no the ts have no chance to get away get the pics of your set up


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Bab1084 said:


> she has an 80-84litre rub at the mins she has plenty of room as shes only 5-6inch juvie but would love to find a really nice bigggg display tank for her as she is always out and about in the evenings
> 
> 
> I've been looking but nothing local to me, i even have my dad on there as he lives in manchester so alot more comes along there
> ...


they are fast


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

pcharlton said:


> no the ts have no chance to get away get the pics of your set up


I will tomorrow hahaha. Need to really sort the snake room out.


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

selina20 said:


> I will tomorrow hahaha. Need to really sort the snake room out.


and you calling mine :bash:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

pcharlton said:


> and you calling mine :bash:


Because i dont trust my kids to not open the viv and let my large boa out so i have a locked room for the snakes?


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

Biggys said:


> Sometimes I get confused when the sentence doesn't end in the way you potato.


WTF :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:



Veyron said:


> Friendly tension :2thumb:
> 
> Just waiting for 'not nice tension', which will turn into RFUK'ing arguments :whistling2:


again :lol2:



selina20 said:


> Whats wrong with talking to them? I get more sense out of them than talking to a bloke lmao


]
Agreed :2thumb:


Veyron said:


> :notworthy: That is worthy of a signature mate :notworthy:


Also agreed i am on that!!



pcharlton said:


> they are fast


I kno if i had to pick to hold either my 1.5cm blue fang or my 5-6 inch stirmi i wud rather attempt to hold the stirmi! the blue fang scares the :censor: out of me! (i dont hold either btw just before someone starts shouting) :lol2:


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

selina20 said:


> Because i dont trust my kids to not open the viv and let my large boa out so i have a locked room for the snakes?


that would not be good


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

pcharlton said:


> that would not be good


Nope not a good move so the snakeys have their own room with a few of the Ts. However i do go in there twice a day to turn lights on and off and admire some of them


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Bab1084 said:


> WTF :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


 That's what I was aiming for! :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Biggys said:


> That's what I was aiming for! :lol2:


potato


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

selina20 said:


> Nope not a good move so the snakeys have their own room with a few of the Ts. However i do go in there twice a day to turn lights on and off and admire some of them


ive been doing mine at night at most times i am doing my house up a looking after my mother and kid


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

selina20 said:


> potato


I can count to potato


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

pcharlton said:


> ive been doing mine at night at most times i am doing my house up a looking after my mother and kid


I dont have a window in the room so turn the light on mostly for the snakes


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

Biggys said:


> I can count to potato


Thats not funny, you have killed the mood now! :devil: :whistling2:

:lol2: :lol2:


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

SamWest said:


> How do you appreciate spiders for what they are? It just seems like you've amounted a large collection and that's all they are.


But that is all they are . . . just large spiders.




Bab1084 said:


> i like to sit and watch mine


You sit and watch them !! :gasp: :rotfl:




selina20 said:


> What? Its in my living room and i sit and stare at it a lot. I also go into the cabinet 2-3 times a day checking up on them .


WEIRDO :Na_Na_Na_Na:



selina20 said:


> I talk to them a little too much hahaha.


Definite weirdo ! :whistling2:



selina20 said:


> I dont get them all out and sit on them like gollum announcing they are my precious lmao


Bet you do :lol2:



Bab1084 said:


> I would sit and say 'my precious' all day long looking at my pretty lil babies!! ohhh wait no i do! :blush:


OMG !! Another weirdo :gasp:

The strange Selina condition is catching :whistling2:


Gotta admit that I do check on my collection . . . . . . . . . . . .once a week . . . . . or if i'm busy at work, I'll check them every other week.

Which reminds me that i will have to remember to try and remember to water the versicolor slings next week cos i forgot last week :blush:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

PeterUK said:


> But that is all they are . . . just large spiders.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No one is weirder than you my dear


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

PeterUK said:


> But that is all they are . . . just large spiders.
> 
> You sit and watch them !! :gasp: :rotfl:
> 
> ...


I only have 7 (for now) :lol2: and they are in my bedroom which i practically live in as thats where my xbox lives so its not hard for me to sit and watch when im not on it!

Ohhh and btw its not a 'selina condition' i think its a woman thing :lol2: :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:

EDIT: i will give you a shout in a week or two to water them!


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Bab1084 said:


> Thats not funny, you have killed the mood now! :devil: :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2: :lol2:


 
Oh....*packs bags and leaves* 

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

selina20 said:


> No one is weirder than you my dear


all females are weird lol end off


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

selina20 said:


> No one is weirder than you my dear



Me weird ? I is a lufferly person and definitely not a weirdo, unlike some people i know. :whistling2:


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

pcharlton said:


> all females are weird lol end off


What gives you the impression i am weird!? :lol2:

Ohh yeah pink hair probably doesnt help! well its not pink anymore its just a bit shaved at the edge! :lol2:


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Bab1084 said:


> What gives you the impression i am weird!? :lol2:
> 
> Ohh yeah pink hair probably doesnt help! well its not pink anymore its just a bit shaved at the edge! :lol2:


 you look ok in pink lol :2thumb:


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

pcharlton said:


> you look ok in pink lol :2thumb:


Thanks :lol2: but please dont taunt me i dont want normal coloured hair no more it was a case of having to before it all fell out! :lol2:


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

pcharlton said:


> you look ok in pink lol :2thumb:



Don Juan, eat your heart out. :flrt:


----------



## SamWest (Sep 11, 2012)

pcharlton said:


> all females are weird lol end off


I can't see many females wanting to talk to you, with your old fashioned "women should be seen ,not heard" attitude.


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

SamWest said:


> I can't see many females wanting to talk to you, with your old fashioned "women should be seen ,not heard" attitude.


 ITS CALLED A JOKE :censor::censor: do you know me i am a single dad ive had my daughter since she was 8 month old. she will be 14 feb. i look after my mother. i real good number of females:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

SamWest said:


> I can't see many females wanting to talk to you, with your old fashioned "women should be seen ,not heard" attitude.


Theres always one who spoils it.

Women are on this earth for 2 reasons

1) To have children
2) To look after men

Other than that, cant see much use for them in general.


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

PeterUK said:


> Theres always one who spoils it.
> 
> Women are on this earth for 2 reasons
> 
> ...


spot on lol


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

PeterUK said:


> Theres always one who spoils it.
> 
> Women are on this earth for 2 reasons
> 
> ...


You've got those in the wrong order mate.


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

boxofsorrows said:


> You've got those in the wrong order mate.
> 
> image


lee you just do as your told then again so did i :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

PeterUK said:


> Theres always one who spoils it.
> 
> Women are on this earth for 2 reasons
> 
> ...


Not a chance with me im afraid! beer and xbox all the way! Children and men just get in the way!! 

No wonder im single!!! :lol2:


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Bab1084 said:


> Not a chance with me im afraid! beer and xbox all the way! Children and men just get in the way!!
> 
> No wonder im single!!! :lol2:


dam i was going to ask for your number:lol2:


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

pcharlton said:


> dam i was going to ask for your number:lol2:


:lol2: i prefer me men younger they do as there told!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Bab1084 said:


> :lol2: i prefer me men younger they do as there told!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


true think i could be your dad at my age lol


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

pcharlton said:


> true think i could be your dad at my age lol


Im 28 ur probably not that much older than me! hahaha


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

11 year lol 28 was thinking you were younger


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Bab1084 said:


> :lol2: i prefer me men younger they do as there told!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Are they called Metromen ?

The sort of semi human that real men laugh at and who wouldnt know what a real man was until one kicked him in the nads ?


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

PeterUK said:


> The sort of semi human that real men laugh at and who wouldnt know what a real man was until one kicked him in the nads ?


You sound like Clint Eastwood :no1:


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

pcharlton said:


> 11 year lol 28 was thinking you were younger


Coz i act like am 10!! :lol2:



PeterUK said:


> Are they called Metromen ?
> 
> The sort of semi human that real men laugh at and who wouldnt know what a real man was until one kicked him in the nads ?


lmfao no! i can honestly say my ex was more mature and treated me better than the older fellas ive been out with and he was only 20! :mf_dribble: :lol2:


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Bab1084 said:


> Coz i act like am 10!! :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> lmfao no! i can honestly say my ex was more mature and treated me better than the older fellas ive been out with and he was only 20! :mf_dribble: :lol2:


lock your sons up :2thumb: bet i know your chat up lol do you want to play on my x box lol


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

pcharlton said:


> lock your sons up :2thumb: bet i know your chat up lol do you want to play on my x box lol


you know me so well! :2thumb:

nah me fave is dya wanna see me fish!? :whistling2: that soon gets there attention but soon laugh when they see that i have a huge koi carp tattoo on my leg! :lol2:


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Bab1084 said:


> you know me so well! :2thumb:
> 
> nah me fave is dya wanna see me fish!? :whistling2: that soon gets there attention but soon laugh when they see that i have a huge koi carp tattoo on my leg! :lol2:


i cant say anything ive been out with someone 19 year older than me


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

pcharlton said:


> i cant say anything ive been out with someone 19 year older than me


My oldest is 17 yrs older than me and 10 years younger! haha I wont go near anyone younger than 18 its my limit


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Bab1084 said:


> My oldest is 17 yrs older than me and 10 years younger! haha I wont go near anyone younger than 18 its my limit


go on lol


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

pcharlton said:


> go on lol


No lower than 18 my mates call me "Glitter" as it is!! :lol2:


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Bab1084 said:


> No lower than 18 my mates call me "Glitter" as it is!! :lol2:


ok jim:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

pcharlton said:


> ok jim:Na_Na_Na_Na:


no me mate gets called Jim, I'm Gary!! hahahaha


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Bab1084 said:


> . . . 10 years younger! haha I wont go near anyone younger than 18 its my limit


Your nickname isnt 'Cougar' is it :gasp:


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Bab1084 said:


> no me mate gets called Jim, I'm Gary!! hahahaha


 i wish i was 15 i could join your gang:flrt::flrt:


----------

